# friendly-looking



## mononoke

com traduiríeu l'expressió: _a friendly-looking man _?

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo diria "aparença amigable" però depen de amb qui estiguis parlant. Si estic amb amics potser diria "no fa mala pinta", o alguna cosa així.

Quina és la frase?

Mei


----------



## mononoke

és un home que s'apropa als protagonistes de la història per tal de dur-los les maletes. l'escriptor el descriu així: _suddenly a big, friendly-looking man came up to us and said......_


----------



## Mei

Jo utilitzaria "aparença amigable". 

Mei


----------



## mononoke

moltíssimes gràcies mei!


----------



## Mei

mononoke said:


> moltíssimes gràcies mei!



De res.


----------



## ampurdan

Una altra opció: "un home d'aspecte simpàtic".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

També ho podries modelar de la manera següent: "Un home _que semblava_ amable/simpàtic".

Totes les opcions fins ara són perfectes, trobo. Es tracta de veure quina encaixa millor en el context o quina t'agrada més a tu!

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

I'm a fool.  I meant to ask if it'd be similar in Spanish or not.  I obviously didn't pay much attention to what I wrote.  Sorry.


----------



## ampurdan

La de la Mei seria: "un hombre de apariencia amigable".
La de la TPS: "un hombre que parecía amable/simpático".
La meva: "un hombre de aspecto simpático".


----------

